# Why is it so hard to find lead ropes with quick-release snaps?



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

After an accident years ago, I swore I would never use a lead without a quick release snap ever again. I can eventually find them after a lot of searching, but why aren't they more common? Any thoughts? Where do you get yours if you use them?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Like these ?

Horze Classic Lead w/ Panic Snap and Lead Lines | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM

Horze Classic Lead Rope w/Panic Hook in color Black.

Horze Classic Lead w/ Panic Snap


.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep! Like those, the selection is usually minimal though. That's the same lead on 3 different sites.
There's usually 1 or 2 with quick release snaps for every 100 with bull or bolt snaps


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

In Germany, all you find is Quick Releases. It's rare to find Lead Ropes without them. And only recently have the non Panic Hooks come more and more to the market and more widely used. But still, the Panic Hook is the Lead Rope to go over here.

You can even get just those Panikhaken - Stricke & Anbinder - Krämer Pferdesport Online-Shop here without the lead rope. 

Here is a small selection of the items in the store I'll be going to, tomorrow. If you like, we can talk via PM, if you find something you like, let me know, I get it, we paypal it or whatever and I'll ship it to you, when I get back Stateside... 
Panikhaken - Stricke & Anbinder - Krämer Pferdesport Online-Shop


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Guess I don't understand the need. It's called "open your hand and let go." I had no idea leads with quick releases even existed, and I have been dealing with horses almost 50 years without them.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I use them for crossties. That way if the horse gets itself in a pickle I can undo one side and get out of the way pretty quick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Understand crossties totally.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I found a really old quick release lead on my farm when we bought the place. But I really don't see how all the others are so hard/not fast enough to release...Though, I prefer the "scissor snap" leads or anything with a clip.
My reins are Scissor snap, I use them as a lead sometimes. 

20 Ft. Horse Lead Rope w/Nickel Plated Bull Snap - 5/8 In. Round Lead Line for Horses


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

If it's selection you want, just purchase the rope of choice, some hardware and fashion your own - that way you can have exactly what you want.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

My local tack shop owner makes a lot of his own lead ropes, so you can chose colour, length, kind of snap....you could always ask to see if anyone in your area can do that same.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Bull snaps have to be the most enefficient snap I have ever seen, they are a pain in the butt! I prefer just a regular snap, the sort you can use with one hand!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I second the panic snap all over Germany....usually attached to a short, flimsy nylon rope....which burns sooo nice should your horse pull.
I hate them for lead ropes, in cross ties and the trailer they make lots of sense . I hate them because more than once I was left with the rope and lost my horse, because it had worked itself loose, when it wiggles a bit. 
I've seen the snaps at different vet supplies, valleyvet, or jeffers, can't remember, but they're available


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

slip knot... doesn't matter what snap it's easy to release


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Slip knot and/or knife. I personally don't want to have to get close enough to freaked out head or front feet to use the panic snap, so I just cut the rope a few feet further out.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

My problem with bull or bolt snaps is that you can't unhook them under pressure, when the rope is tight. With a quick release/panic snap you can't quickly release the horse even under extreme pressure. Yeah, you could cut it, but it's a lot faster, easier and safer to unhook a quick release snap than use a knife around a panicking horse. Plus, you don't sacrifice the lead rope in the process. Obviously this doesn't apply if you are just holding the rope and it isn't tied to anything  Then the 'open your hand and let go' method works. haha. 

Does that make sense? Think emergency situations where the rope is too tight to be unhooked by a bull snap or bolt snap.

I suppose I could make my own. That is generally the problem, I'll finally find one and then I don't like the rope. I don't know if I trust my craftsmanship to hold up if I made my own. I love the feel of yacht rope leads. Maybe I'll do a little research and see about making my own. That's a good idea. 

Maybe I'm just too particular


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Tie to baling twine - it snaps by itself. So long as you use a double loop it won't snap unless the horse is panicking properly.

Regarding leading, there are very few cases where I'd let go of a lead when a horse pulled. Really quick way to teach them a dangerous bad habit. If they're the sort that throws the head up or pulls back a jerk or two on a rope halter will get them behaving. Otherwise IMHO so long as it's not actually dangerous, hang on (making sure of course that the lead isn't looped around your hand as it never should be). Cotton ropes generally don't burn too bad. A horse that knows he can pull away is a danger to himself and others, not to mention very annoying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

tim62988 said:


> slip knot... doesn't matter what snap it's easy to release





Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Slip knot and/or knife. I personally don't want to have to get close enough to freaked out head or front feet to use the panic snap, so I just cut the rope a few feet further out.


I'm going to have to disagree with you there. When a slip knot/quick release knot is under enough pressure the rope gets so tight that it is impossible to pull and release it. Speaking politely from experience. 
There's also always the potential that an emergency happens and you don't have a knife on you.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Tessa7707 said:


> ...There's also always the potential that an emergency happens and you don't have a knife on you.


Unless I'm naked, that isn't very likely. And if I am, then it would at least explain WHY the horse panicked! :lol:

Quick release :wink: :


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Poor Mia :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tessa7707 said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you there. When a slip knot/quick release knot is under enough pressure the rope gets so tight that it is impossible to pull and release it. Speaking politely from experience.
> There's also always the potential that an emergency happens and you don't have a knife on you.


I agree that a slip knot can get all bolluxed up and you can't get it undone, but I ALWAYS carry at least one knife and have several more in different places in the barn area. It's a pet peeve of mine to not have one around close to hand.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Tie to baling twine - it snaps by itself. So long as you use a double loop it won't snap unless the horse is panicking properly.
> 
> Regarding leading, there are very few cases where I'd let go of a lead when a horse pulled. Really quick way to teach them a dangerous bad habit. If they're the sort that throws the head up or pulls back a jerk or two on a rope halter will get them behaving. Otherwise IMHO so long as it's not actually dangerous, hang on (making sure of course that the lead isn't looped around your hand as it never should be). Cotton ropes generally don't burn too bad. A horse that knows he can pull away is a danger to himself and others, not to mention very annoying.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I absolutely agree, don't know what I said to make you think I didn't.  
Yeah.. I don't see any reason why baling twine wouldn't work. I've seen it used for tying in trailers, how do you use it for tying everywhere else?


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's the work involved in getting a good, strong splice to attach to a clip. Looks like a pain. How to Eye Splice double braid rope


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Tessa7707 said:


> Oh I absolutely agree, don't know what I said to make you think I didn't.
> Yeah.. I don't see any reason why baling twine wouldn't work. I've seen it used for tying in trailers, how do you use it for tying everywhere else?


Oh no, someone else suggested letting go - thought I'd chip in with my $0.02 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh, ok.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess I am not understanding the context. What do you need it for? Do you want to tie the horse? Or lead the horse? The "quick release" type snaps you are referring to that you actually have to release-you have to get WAY to close to a freaked out horse for my taste.

It has also been my experience that in an emergency, the regular lead rope slips break pretty easily if a horse is tied and panics. I would never use a quick release to lead a horse-it makes it much to easy for them to act stupid and not get disciplined. JMHO.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

if i have a horse freaking out and i want it to get away from me or let it away, i want it to have its lead rope still attached so i have a chance in h*ll of catching it. i see zero reason for a quick release leadrope...


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I like using an old scrap peice of leather or doubled binder twine(as mentioned). then it breaks in case of emergency, leaving you with the lead still attached.

I've been in a situation with a horse that was panicking. even though it had a panic snap on it I had no intention of getting that close to the thrashing front legs. I cut the rope.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> I guess I am not understanding the context. What do you need it for? Do you want to tie the horse? Or lead the horse? The "quick release" type snaps you are referring to that you actually have to release-you have to get WAY to close to a freaked out horse for my taste.
> 
> It has also been my experience that in an emergency, the regular lead rope slips break pretty easily if a horse is tied and panics. I would never use a quick release to lead a horse-it makes it much to easy for them to act stupid and not get disciplined. JMHO.



For tying the horse. I don't understand why a quick release makes it easy for a horse to act stupid and not get disciplined? 

I didn't realize this was going to turn into such a hot topic. 

I don't see any negative affects from having a quick release/panic snap on a lead rope, I do see multiple potential positives. 

Even if you do carry a knife to cut it for a horse freaking out so you don't have to get too close, I just think it's a smart added safety measure 

I had a 'duh' moment last night. I'm just going to get panic snaps and lead ropes that have eye splices already, remove the old snap and slip on the new one. 'deet dee dee'


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you're tying the horse why not buy crossties/trailer ties?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Guess I don't understand the need. It's called "open your hand and let go." I had no idea leads with quick releases even existed, and I have been dealing with horses almost 50 years without them.


I HATE those things! Way too time-consuming and difficult with gloves on. There is no way I would haul an entire barn full of horses in with those. Especially because if a horse gets loose I can quickly unclip the lead rope, dump the halter (as a halter = run, run, RUN AWAY!! to loose horses :wink: ) and go slip the lead rope around the loose horse. 

Now we have them on the crossties but flipped them backwards so that if the horse panics, you don't need to get anywhere near the stupid, just hop up on the tack boxes under them and undo them from the wall. There is a loop of baling twine between them and the wall too, so the one time we had a panicked horse, the twine broke. We don't have any un-trained or crazy horses at the barn so a single loop of baling twine is fine, it's basically an act of God to get one of the horses to panic in the cross ties.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I want the quick release snap on ALL my leadropes. Yes knives will cut the rope. Yes you may be able to get the half knot undone if its not too tight. But I want to have ALL options to get a horse unhooked that has gotten itself into some sort of wreck or situation. 

I too was frustrated that I couldn't find anything to buy. And these leadropes, well I hate that material. Too slippery and too hard to tie. 

So I make my own. I buy the snaps and braid baler twice right through the loop of the quick release snap, so there is no splicing you have to make. And then just back braid it into itself when you get to the end of the rope, and use electric tape to extra secure it. Plus then I can make them the length I want. 

I have had a horses break nylon halters, but they have never broken one of my lead ropes. 

I do not have an exact picture of the ropes I make myself, but you can kind of see it in some of these photos.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Tessa7707 said:


> For tying the horse. I don't understand why a quick release makes it easy for a horse to act stupid and not get disciplined?
> 
> I didn't realize this was going to turn into such a hot topic.
> 
> ...


I can understand that you want something for when tied. I have always just used baling twine for cross ties. A panic snap that undoes itself on a lead rope-if a horse starts to act up-may not allow you to put the pressure you need on the halter to correct the horse-but, rather releases the horse, thus, rewarding the bad behavior. That was where I was coming from. I would rather have a reliable lead on a horse so that I can control the head, disengage or do what I want to control them if needed. If they are totally panicked-I would let go. SO, I see no positives from having one on a lead. If you decide you don't want control-let go-but you know that the lead will stay attached if you need it!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> I can understand that you want something for when tied. I have always just used baling twine for cross ties. A panic snap that undoes itself on a lead rope-if a horse starts to act up-may not allow you to put the pressure you need on the halter to correct the horse-but, rather releases the horse, thus, rewarding the bad behavior. That was where I was coming from. I would rather have a reliable lead on a horse so that I can control the head, disengage or do what I want to control them if needed. If they are totally panicked-I would let go. SO, I see no positives from having one on a lead. If you decide you don't want control-let go-but you know that the lead will stay attached if you need it!


I think we're having a communication error here. The panic snaps I'm talking about do not come undone by themselves. They are as reliable as your bolt or bull snap, the only difference is that they can be un-snapped under pressure. 

Very well said Beau- I want all available options. Why not? If it's one more added safety measure, why not take it? 
So that's really just baling twine? Oh the wonderful, many things one can do with baling twine! haha. 


I think I'm going to find ropes that I like, I really like the feel of double braid yacht rope, that already has an eye splice (maybe even an existing lead rope with a regular snap), and just slip the eye through and over my panic snap. 
Like this:








But with this snap:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

every panic snap i've ever had has come away at the most inoportune moment, yes they do come apart on thier own if a horse is starting to pull on you. I like to give my horses a sharp jab on the rope at that point to get them to respect it a bit more and without fail the panic snap gives everytime. I used one once in a trailer and it didnt give when needed (which resulted in nasty injuries to the horse).

I use bailer twine. loop of it between tiering and leadrope. Gives if the horse is truely panicing.

In the UK it is very very rare to see a horse tied up without bailer twine and people who do so are generaly looked down upon as novices who dont know better.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I hate those things.. 

If a horse starts pulling back tied I just let them fight it out like an idiot.. If they break the halter or lead they get to go right back with either two halters on or two lead ropes..some times both.. If they are pulling back while I'm holding them there is NO way I'm letting go unless it's absolutely critical that I do. I've been dragged, pulled, and tried to run away with.. I am NOT letting go, and when the idiot decides they'd like to calm down we're all good..


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

faye said:


> every panic snap i've ever had has come away at the most inoportune moment, yes they do come apart on thier own if a horse is starting to pull on you.


Hmm, I personally have NEVER had a panic snap come open when I am needing to discipline a horse I am leading who pulls, jerks, or whatever. So you are saying when the horse pulled on you (while leading), the snap just opened??? 

I have had the snap open if (for example) the horse was rubbing their head on the post or trailer they were tied to and happened to "rub" the snap right to move it downward to open. But of course in that case, they usually think "ooooo, grass!!" and head goes down to eat. My horses really don't go anywhere when they get loose. Probably because I'll let them wander around the yard loose munching on grass while I do things, so its no big deal to them. 

Certainly, if the panic snap gets rusty, it will be hard to open and may not open in an emergency. I make sure all mine are in good working order. If not, it gets replaced.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I hate those things..
> 
> If a horse starts pulling back tied I just let them fight it out like an idiot.. If they break the halter or lead they get to go right back with either two halters on or two lead ropes..some times both.. If they are pulling back while I'm holding them there is NO way I'm letting go unless it's absolutely critical that I do. I've been dragged, pulled, and tried to run away with.. I am NOT letting go, and when the idiot decides they'd like to calm down we're all good..


But...

I've seen two horses go down and injure themselves (one pretty badly, one could have been very bad) when nothing snapped. Both were tied on concrete and in their panic their legs slipped out from underneath them (both shod). Given the weight of a horse, they are a lot more likely to break something (e.g. a pelvis) when falling over than we are. So I'd rather something snapped than that happening. 

However I do not want anything snapping when they're just leaning back or pulling back in momentary surprise/general pigheadedness. That's why I do double baling twine. I also use a lead with an elasticated insert - they quickly learn that leaning gets them precisely nowhere as the elastic just stretches rather than the rope or twine snapping.

Totally agree about not letting go while holding though! And if they do start pulling really hard it's best to give a little, get both hands on the rope then give a good few tugs rather than just getting into a pulling war with them. Generally works best with a knotted halter.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I've never had one flip over from pulling while tied so I may do things differently in that situation.. 

Completely agree with the tugs though. They work wonders.. We had a draft mule once that would pull me all over the place, absolutely nothing would stop him.. He was as sweet as he could be but if he decided he was going somewhere he was taking you with him.. And he'd just walk right on over, no rush..


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Every panic snap i have owned has opened up when i didnt want or need it to. I think its absolutely useless. Not sure why they dont work. Love the idea, but, it just doesnt work for me.

I agree 100% with Drum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmmm.. I find it really interesting that so many people have said that they just pop open. I've never had one do that either. I wonder whether we've all been working with snaps of various weight load limits? Here are some examples of WLL for different snaps:

1/2" Panic Snap, WLL 140 lbs
Apex Tool Group T7604002 Campbell 1/2 Inch Nickel Round Rigid Panic Snap #9545484 at HardwareAndTools.com

5/8" Bolt Snap, WLL 70 lbs
Apex Tool Group T7600311 Campbell #125 5/8 Round Eye Rigid Bolt Snap #8444895 at HardwareAndTools.com

1/2" Bolt Snap, WLL 160 lbs
Stanley Hardware N258-624 National 1/2 Inch By 2-7/8 Inch Bolt Snaps Loop Swivel Eye Bronze #038613258624 at HardwareAndTools.com

Do they pop open when a lot of pressure is applied or just randomly?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I grew up with them. I found it depends on the maker. Some are so tight, it takes two hands to pull down, others open with a little wiggle, the hook part is slightly short. I prefer them for cross tying, in the wall end, but certainly not for leading.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Further thoughts...

It's really interesting - the prevailing way of tying over here (in my experience, and anywhere from racing stables to riding schools) is to baling twine. Cross ties are pretty rare - there were 3 cross-tie spaces at a stable I worked at (which had 100+ racehorses) and it was only used for saddling up horses for trackwork that were really girthy or just plain grumpy. All the other horses were just tied to a baling twine loop tied onto the metal wall rings outside the stalls. There weren't any crossties at all at the boarding stables I had Brock at (which had over 200 horses and was otherwise very well equipped). Hard-tying is a big no-no over here, everyone who hops on a horse is told to tie to twine and use a quick release.

I just taught Brock to groundtie. I do tie him to twine if there is some but if not I just drape the rope over the fence (I don't want him breaking the fence). Occasionally he does panic and pull back enough to break the twine but as soon as he breaks away the rope drops down toward the ground. Feeling that, he drops his head and stands, so he doesn't actually end up going more than 3 feet ever, even if he was in a total panic 5 seconds before.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I know of a horse who was tied directly to the ring who paniced, pulled back, slipped, fell and because there was no twine to break his neck broke instead, it was a nylon headcollar and a nylon rope, a horses neck will snap before they do.

I always use a cotton rope, and wwhen travelling always use a leather headcollar. I always tie to twine never to the ring directly.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

faye said:


> I know of a horse who was tied directly to the ring who paniced, pulled back, slipped, fell and because there was no twine to break his neck broke instead, it was a nylon headcollar and a nylon rope, a horses neck will snap before they do.
> 
> I always use a cotton rope, and wwhen travelling always use a leather headcollar. I always tie to twine never to the ring directly.


Yup I've heard a few similar stories (from reliable sources who'd seen the horrific events).

As one very true old saying goes, _"A chain is only as strong as its weakest link"_ - and you want the "weakest link" to be the cheapest, most disposable "link" (i.e. not the fence, a fancy leather headcollar or the horse itself!).


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

a


EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Yup I've heard a few similar stories (from reliable sources who'd seen the horrific events).
> 
> As one very true old saying goes, _"A chain is only as strong as its weakest link"_ - and you want the "weakest link" to be the cheapest, most disposable "link" (i.e. not the fence, a fancy leather headcollar or the horse itself!).


it was a good friend oc mine whos horse snapped its neck. id far rather lose an expensive leather head collar than a horse. my leather headcollar isa sabre and cost£90 it has huge sentimental value but id far rather it snapped than mg horse did
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've never seen lead rope with quick release either (I do have the trailer tie with quick release though, and I use break-away halter in a trailer).


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

At the ranch I used to work at, our trainer was this old cowboy type guy who commonly used a 'patience pole'. He tied many, many horses back there. One day, he tied his prize QH mare at the patience pole and left to go work on other things. When he came back he found his favorite horse dead. She broke her neck and was hanging at the pole. 
@evilhorseofdoom, I find it very interesting that everyone over there ties to baling twine. Seems like very good practice that should be employed over here too. It is definitely not common here, at least not where I live. Everyone ties with the lead rope over a hitching post. Even trailering, the owner of the barn I work at ties horses in the trailer with a regular lead rope with a quick release knot.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I have seen many different situations where twine won't break or slip knots don't come undone. I have never been able to undo a slip knot on a panicking horse, on other people's horses, different types of slip knots tied.. and not just me, I have had big burly guys not been able to undo them. Every time I had to unbuckle the horses halter and set them loose (enclosed area) or cut the twine. Once I saw 4 horses tied with slip knots to twine pull part of a fence out of the ground, freaking out dragging it all over, which made out several other horses panic. Only one horse broke free, I had to cut the twine on all the other horses.I will only tie to blocker tie rings or some other special release tie ring.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

If they pulled the fence out and were tied with twine then the fence clearly was not a good one and shouldn't have been used for tying in the first place. As I said earlier - a chain is only as strong as its weakest link. The first thing to give will be the weakest, the idea is to make sure the weakest thing is also the cheapest, most disposable and safest thing there.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree EVD. I don't know anything about the fence, I was taking some lessons there. But still, I have had cut the twine loose as nothing was breaking when the horse was tied to a solid post, and I wasn't going to stand around waiting for something to break.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> I agree EVD. I don't know anything about the fence, I was taking some lessons there. But still, I have had cut the twine loose as nothing was breaking when the horse was tied to a solid post, and I wasn't going to stand around waiting for something to break.


Oh I have too - if I have scissors or a craft knife handy (which I do in my tackbox first aid kit) then snippy snippy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

So, today I put the quick release snaps to the test. I tugged, pulled, yanked, jerked, put both feet on the wall and put my full weight and strength on the quick release snap, I really gave it my best shot and could NOT get the thing to open on it's own. Are we all talking about the same thing?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Im imagining you doing this lol
I guess it makes sense to test them before using. Like I said, I was left with the rope waving the horse good bye a couple of times. It was more a thing of the tongue a Tad too short and spring in the snap too weak. Manufacturing problem, I guess


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha, yeah I looked around the barn to see if anyone was watching before I commenced my tests. Lol. I bet you're right deserthorse. The tongue that the quick release slide covers was probably too short? I don't know. Interesting conversation though, now I'll be on the look out for weak snaps!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

We dont us anything with anytype of hardware on it. We use rope halters with leads attached. If they panic to an extent I think they wont settle down. Cut it with a knife. I by NO MEANS am getting close enough to a thousand pound horse flipping out just to undo a snap. I have seen it too many times were people try to unhook their horses halter or lead and then end up getting trampled or kicked because the horse is panicing and not paying attention to the human trying to help.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> We dont us anything with anytype of hardware on it. We use rope halters with leads attached. If they panic to an extent I think they wont settle down. Cut it with a knife. I by NO MEANS am getting close enough to a thousand pound horse flipping out just to undo a snap. I have seen it too many times were people try to unhook their horses halter or lead and then end up getting trampled or kicked because the horse is panicing and not paying attention to the human trying to help.


Indeed, good point. There also could be instances when the horse is not flailing, you're not in danger and it would just be easier to unclip it than cut it. Why not have the option? After reading all of these, though, I am really going to make keeping a knife on me a priority. 
I like having hardware because I often have students that I lunge on the horse. It's easier to simply unclip the lead rope and leave the halter on under the bridle when we're done with the lung part of the lesson. I understand the point of no hardware though, for sure.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

If your doing lessons or longing then that's one thing to use something with hardware bit say you use use a regular nylon halter with hardware. the horse panics while being tied. the halter breaks and with the force behind ot comes and catches the horse in the eye. its nasty. i have been around a lot of older stuck in their ways folk that won't touch a nylon halter. i for one ended up with four places broke in my hand because my horse panicked when she was tied and snapped the lead. the buckle on the lead came back and hit my hand. my hand instantly swelled three times its normal size and turned black. it was gross.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ouch!! Man! That sounds awful. So you just use rope halters with attached leads? That experience would change my mind too. My personal experience made me want to have quick release snaps on everything. Thanks for sharing though. That's a really good point to consider.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I is 1/4" rope for our halter and we buy rope for leads and lunge lines from a local company. we have a certain knot we use to tie it on and off the halter. just like changing a lead out with a lunge line just no hardware.


----------

